

Semicolons: Who do we code for? - voidfiles
http://alexkessinger.net/blog/2012/06/07/who-do-we-code-for/

======
jmathai
Bootstrap is great but the drawbacks of omitting semicolons greatly outweigh
the benefits. This really is a case of ego. No one argue's that the lack of
semicolons is wrong...it's just not that resilient.

Of all code, JavaScript is the one put into the most unpredictable environment
and shared JS libraries should keep that in mind.

And it's elitist bullshit to say that if you don't understand how JS handles
semicolons then you shouldn't be coding JS professionally. Good gawd do these
people think they came out of their mother's vagina writing production quality
code?

I side with Crockford on this one. He's talking from experience, not ego.

